# Game Thread for the week of 4/6: Kings vs. Lakers, Warriors, Blazers, & Hornets



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

spoilerz!!!!11


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

The Game Plan: Lakers (52-24) at Kings (36-40)



> *Tipoff:* 6 p.m.
> 
> *Where:* Arco Arena.
> 
> ...


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

> Kings center Brad Miller (lower leg strain) and small forward Ron Artest (sprained left thumb) did not play against the Nuggets. Kings coach Reggie Theus said he expects Artest to play against the Lakers but was not sure about Miller's status.
> 
> Kings point guard Beno Udrih missed his ninth game of the last 10 with a lower back strain and has said he expects to return Tuesday at Golden State.


http://www.sacbee.com/kings/story/840493.html


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Good luck tonight.


----------



## knicksfan89 (Jan 6, 2005)

but the lakers win in the largest victory margin in sac-town since march 1989, I feel sorry for you guys


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

Artest: 7/20 FG, 0 Assists. 

As a team they only had 11 assists. The night before against Denver (no Artest), they had 27 assists and a win.

:dead:


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

The Game Plan: Kings (36-41) at Warriors (46-31)



> *Tipoff:* 7:30 p.m.
> 
> *Where:* Oracle Arena, Oakland
> 
> ...


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

Kings seek to spoil party for Warriors



> "It just gives the guys a little extra juice to play," Theus said of the chance to affect the race. "To have an effect on what's going to happen in the West is a good thing."
> 
> And pulling a repeat of last year's final Warriors meeting would be, well, a bad thing.
> 
> ...


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

No Miller or Artest tonight. Udrih is returning.


----------



## knicksfan89 (Jan 6, 2005)

and surprise surprise they lost again to the warriors


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

Suprise?


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

Tonight's Kings game: Kings (36-42) vs. Portland (39-39)



> *Tipoff*: 7 p.m.
> 
> *Where:* Arco Arena
> 
> ...


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

Kings blast Blazers



> The Kings added another player to the injured list in Friday's 103-86 win over Portland as leading scorer Kevin Martin strained his right knee.
> 
> Martin scored 16 points in 31 minutes before exiting following the third quarter, leaving the Kings to finish the contest with a seven-player rotation.
> 
> ...


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

<object width="425" height="355"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/Kvk6-ILfV3k&hl=en"></param><param name="wmode" value="transparent"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/Kvk6-ILfV3k&hl=en" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent" width="425" height="355"></embed></object>


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

Tonight's game: New Orleans (55-23) at Kings (37-42)



> *Tipoff:* 7 p.m.
> 
> *Where:* Arco Arena
> 
> ...


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

Kings beat the Hornets without K-Mart and Miller:

Artest leads Kings to victory over Hornets



> Ron Artest was irritated with questions about his sprained right thumb.
> 
> No, it hasn't miraculously healed.
> 
> ...


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

Kings step up, knock off Hornets



> This was how the Kings envisioned it.
> 
> Without postseason prayers, they pictured a new role – the spoilers – as their schedule provided the necessary matchups.
> 
> ...


----------

